# How Many Trick or Treaters Did You Have?



## djrockinsteve (Oct 31, 2010)

We only get a few and this year we had a whopping 9. Count 'em 9. I saw several older teens walking around but didn't come to our home.

Growing up I remember Tk. and treating till after 11PM. Mom wouldn't let me go back out. "But I only got 7 bags of candy". "Hey Where's My Snickers Bar?" Your father had one. WHAAAAAAAAAAAA.

And there always was one person who gave you hug jugs. BLAAAAA. Pretty much guaranteed to get a popcorn ball unless you heard from others who was passing them out.

Plus how about that dumb household who believed they could put a bucket of treats on the porch for kids to take "ONLY ONE"! Ha! That bucket was empty before sundown.

It's a shame how different it has become. Kids just want to have fun and there are some who ruin it. Shame.


----------



## KSmith3011 (Oct 31, 2010)

Nantucket has a different tradition. We close downtown and everyone gets candy from the local businesses. It is one of my favorite holidays, everyone gets into the spirit. So, we had a whooping zero kids but we saw hundreds.


----------



## Tom (Oct 31, 2010)

30 tops!
we are getting fewer and fewer each year. Curfew is 8PM for trick or treaters


----------



## jtstar (Oct 31, 2010)

not a single one


----------



## Wade E (Oct 31, 2010)

That was weird. I had the light on and everything and only had 1 group of 4 kids all night. Usually have at least 5 or so!


----------



## ffemt128 (Nov 1, 2010)

We took our daughter out for an hour and a half then passed out candy from 7:30 til 8:00. In that half hour we had probably 30 kids. If we pass out candy for the entire 2 hours we easily hit 200-300 pieces of candy gone and most of that is 1 per kid. Most I ever handed out in the 19 years I've been in this house is about 450 pieces of candy.


----------



## BIGJEFF (Nov 1, 2010)

We gave out 55 bags of candy and 120 bags of chips!


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 1, 2010)

Wade E said:


> That was weird. I had the light on and everything and only had 1 group of 4 kids all night. Usually have at least 5 or so!



Probably due to you only passing out candy. Now if you had bottles of wine you may have got some parents.

My sister in law had to turn out the lights at 8PM. By then they had 500 kids. She lives in Michigan.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 1, 2010)

When i was a kid and lived in town - i would take a few pillow sacks with me - i would always have them filled up. There were hundreds of kids in the streets. Now I live in a subdivision out in the country so we don't get that many kids - i think we had 30-40 kids.


----------



## PPBart (Nov 1, 2010)

I live in a rural area, so we never have any T/T traffic. Each year my daughter and her family host a H'ween party at her house, so wife and I go there to be with the g'kids. They live in a pretty nice subdivision with about 100 homes, and this used to be a really fun holiday. In last few years, there has been a worsening problem with huge numbers of folks not living there coming in and swamping the neighborhood. The HOA debated several measures to try to control the situation this year (parish ordnance sets time at 6-8 PM), up to banning T/T, but nothing was officially adopted. Last night we walked around with the g'kids (8 yrs and 15 mths) for a short time and there were so many people on the sidewalks we could barely move. In one case, I saw a large van stop and discharge perhaps 20 kids. 

There were plenty of houses in the subdivision where the residents still decorate outside and give out treats to all comers; however, those seem to be fewer in number each year. I noticed quite a few houses with the lights off, and also several houses (like my daughter's) with large gatherings of friends and neighbors in private parties. I'm sure there will be another debate in the next HOA meeting...


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 1, 2010)

Where I used to live cars would pull up. Kids would pile out then back in and off to the next house. Never recognized any of them. Kinda takes the fun out.


----------



## Larryh86GT (Nov 1, 2010)

A whopping 5 kids last night. I think this will be the last year we hand out candy. Now what do I do with the 4 plus bags of snickers and hershey bars we have left? Make wine out of them?


----------



## Loren (Nov 1, 2010)

We live in an over 50 community, no kids, we had 0, Loren


----------



## deboard (Nov 1, 2010)

We live in a rural area as well, and we never get any. The first year I was here we put a bowl of candy on the front porch and someone took 2 of them. May have been a racoon.


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Nov 1, 2010)

We get around 300 every year. This year was a little slower, about 275 (that means there was some candy left over for me... WEEEE!). Every house in our neighborhood decorates and hands out candy, so kids from the whole town come here to trick-or-treat. It is sad though, how many parents, sit in their cars, and drive along as the kids trick-or-treat. I mean.... get your fat butt out of the car and do something with your kid! It wouldn't hurt you to get some exercise. If a medical condition prevents you from walking, then fine, but if you're just lazy, that's a mental condition, not a physical one.

It bugs my wife when young mothers come trick-or-treating carrying their 3 month old baby. The kid doesn't need candy at that age (and usually the mother doesn't either).


----------



## St Allie (Nov 2, 2010)

I live rurally and have a 150metre driveway ( uphill)

so this year we had none (again)../

I was on a chatroom in the USA earlier today and someone who worked in a hospital was saying how great it was that they can xray the candy before letting the kids eat it.

surely it's not such an issue that people stick (poisonous) stuff in the candy given out to little kids?

I can't believe that happens in the US..it doesn't does it?


Allie


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Nov 2, 2010)

Rare Allie, but I heard of it happening oncewhen I was 14. People are just not trusting in our world

I had 6 trick or treaters. Youngest was 24. I did pass out bottles of wine. I did know every one of them. They all grow up with my boys around here. They came to door and said" trick or wine" when I finished laughing I gave then Concord grape I made and it sucks, but they like it


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Nov 2, 2010)

St Allie said:


> I was on a chatroom in the USA earlier today and someone who worked in a hospital was saying how great it was that they can xray the candy before letting the kids eat it.
> 
> surely it's not such an issue that people stick (poisonous) stuff in the candy given out to little kids?
> 
> ...



I think it's just another urban legand that lives on and on. Makes the Trick-o-treat experience a little more scary, don't ya think? Having a kindly little old lady turn out to be a sinister child killer keeps those kids thinking for sure. Snopes did some research and has the low-down here:
Poison = http://www.snopes.com/horrors/poison/halloween.asp
Sharp objects = http://www.snopes.com/horrors/mayhem/needles.asp

I'm sure more kids are injured by traffic or costumes on Halloween night than poisoned or injured through candy.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Nov 2, 2010)

I think your right on "O" Pee Master. Most parent will not let kids eat home made cookies either for same reason. It is a bummer because some one took the time to make them not just buy a bag of candy


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't know about that - when i was in high school - there was candy that was being passed out that had a blue star lick tattoo on the underside of the wrapper. The police had warned everybody not to use those - as they had LSD in it!!


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Nov 2, 2010)

What kind of sick would waste LSD like that


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Nov 2, 2010)

To each their own - right!!!! 

The county just west and south of where i live at have the highest rate for meth labs - not too surprising that some of that wanders over.


----------



## Dirtydog420 (Nov 2, 2010)

We didnt have any to my knowledge.. But I wasnt home... Most of the action is usually a block toward town..


----------



## closetwine (Nov 2, 2010)

St Allie said:


> I live rurally and have a 150metre driveway ( uphill)
> 
> so this year we had none (again)../
> 
> ...



Allie, occasionally a sicko has put and HIV infected needle in a snickers. It happens.


----------



## myakkagldwngr (Nov 4, 2010)

Usually we go to my brothers to hand out the candy. He has a five year old son, so it was lots of fun. My girls are grown up and the grandsons are in NC.
This time my brother was fighting kidney stones and not up to partying, so we went in to my youngest daughter's house. There we had 8 kids, but that was more than last year. And that is in town.
Now at my youngest brothers in the country, they had 100.


----------



## Hopleaf (Nov 20, 2010)

We had a ton but I live in young neighborhood, lots of kiddos.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Nov 20, 2010)

It really is a shame. We had soooo much fun and really looked forward to halloween and so did many parents. Now you can't even let kids walk to school alone. We've got some fella driving around in a van asking kids if they would like a ride. Fortunately all of them ran away.

What they don't know what they are missing.

Too tight costumes. A plastic mask that cuts into your eyes. A cheap gum band to hold the mask on that always broke 10 minutes into the night. Someone making popcorn balls YUK! Some family tought they'dbe cool and give cans of pop. Those things always got a dent and leake over everything. The family that put all the candy in a basket and left a note. Take One HA! Makinf fun of those kids with only a few candy bars an hour into it. Kids whose parents who escorted them around. Hitting some homes more than once for the big snickers bar or a dime. and lastly, spreading all of your candy out on the floor in the living room, trying to keep the dog from eating and (Dad's as well) and marveling at everything. Mom would ask...Who gave you this? Like I would remember.

Great Times.


----------

